# Extreme Peptide April Specials!!!



## TwisT (Apr 4, 2011)

Have a look at some of the great specials we are offering through the month of April at *Extreme Peptide*!



*GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg $59.99 and Buy two get one FREE!*

GHRP-6 5mg $14.99 

GHRP-6 5MG 10-pack $139.99

GHRP-2 5mg $16.99 

GHRP-2 5MG 10-pack $165.99

Ipamorelin 2000 mcg- $13.99 

IPAMORELIN 2000MCG 10-PACK - $129.99

CJC1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) 2MG $18.99 

CJC-1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) 10-PACK $179.99

CJC1293 2MG AND IPAMORELIN 2000MCG COMBO PACK $29.99

CJC1295 (NO DAC)(mog grf 1-29) AND GHRP-2 5MG COMBO PACK $32.99

CJC1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) AND GHRP-6 COMBO PACK $29.99

MELANOTAN 2 10MG only $21.99 

*MELANOTAN 2 10MG (5-PACK) ONLY $99.99*

*rHGH Fragment 176-191 for only 16.99$ per 5mg!*

*IGF-1 DES 1MG only $49.99!!!*

IGF DES 1MG 5-PACK ONLY $209.99

IGF-DES 1MG 10-PACK ONLY $399.99

*IGF-1 LR3 1MG ONLY $69.99!!*

IGF-1 LR3 5-PACK ONLY $329.99

IGF-1 LR3 10-PACK ONLY $599.99
-T


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 4, 2011)

All I want is some clen, now get it back in stock damn it!  

Sent from my Android device


----------



## TwisT (Apr 4, 2011)

The 30ml clen is in stock!


----------



## AmM (Apr 4, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> All I want is some clen, now get it back in stock damn it!
> 
> Sent from my Android device




The 30ML is in stock bro, I ordered some the other day.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 4, 2011)

Can u send me over the C of A for the fragment. I just got it Sat. Thanks. Also if you have the GC that would be great


----------



## TwisT (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Can u send me over the C of A for the fragment. I just got it Sat. Thanks. Also if you have the GC that would be great


 
Those requests need to be emailed to the owners...

service@extremepeptide.com

-T


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 4, 2011)

TwisT said:


> The 30ml clen is in stock!



Lol, I just kept checking the home page and saw the 60mL was out so I figured the 30 would be too. My bad.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 4, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> Lol, I just kept checking the home page and saw the 60mL was out so I figured the 30 would be too. My bad.



No problem buddy!


----------



## TwisT (Apr 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## gixxer666 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Extreme Peptides*

I placed an order with Extreme Peptides for hgh frag 176-191. Their prices are extremely low compared to other peptide companies. Is there any cause for concern that the products are legit?


----------



## buff1 (Apr 10, 2011)

gixxer666 said:


> I placed an order with Extreme Peptides for hgh frag 176-191. Their prices are extremely low compared to other peptide companies. Is there any cause for concern that the products are legit?




jus hang urself


----------



## gixxer666 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Idiot*

Just signed up 5 mins ago and posted a legit question about extreme peptides.My first response is from and idiot Buff1 telling me to hang myself! I can see what kind of intelligence that is on this fourm.


----------



## buff1 (Apr 10, 2011)

gixxer666 said:


> Just signed up 5 mins ago and posted a legit question about extreme peptides.My first response is from and idiot Buff1 telling me to hang myself! I can see what kind of intelligence that is on this fourm.



In 5 min u ask a sponsor on a sponsor thread if they're legit?!?  do u see the irony?


----------



## phosphor (Apr 10, 2011)

To get back to subject, Twist - any idea when the L-carnitine 750mg is coming back? I am looking for this and would prefer it from you (and a few other goodies). Just wondering, since it's past the expected due date.

Oh, one other question - with your peptides, what is the theoretical expiration dates on peptides that are not reconstituted? I stock up on things just in case 2012 would be the end of days - at least I'll look/feel good while dying with the rest of you.


----------



## gixxer666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wasn`t trying to insult anyone just asking a question to the members? New at all this including peptides. Well if all is good Extreme Peptides got pretty well the best prices online!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thou who reads from the beginning will have all his questions answered.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 10, 2011)

We dont have a TA yet for the L-carn... but I'll post up when we do. As for storage, up to 2 years in fridge or freezer. Haha 

-T



phosphor said:


> To get back to subject, Twist - any idea when the L-carnitine 750mg is coming back? I am looking for this and would prefer it from you (and a few other goodies). Just wondering, since it's past the expected due date.
> 
> Oh, one other question - with your peptides, what is the theoretical expiration dates on peptides that are not reconstituted? I stock up on things just in case 2012 would be the end of days - at least I'll look/feel good while dying with the rest of you.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 10, 2011)

Twist I'm much in need of your aromasin product but you 'restock date' keeps getting pushed back, Ahhh! And I'm also looking for some pure L-carnitine


----------



## carmineb (Apr 10, 2011)

isnt there ANYWHERE I can get research on peptides???

cant buy what I dont understand!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 10, 2011)

Google.com  Don't forget they are 'research' chemicals, therefore nobody really knows.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 10, 2011)

Just placed my order. 

Sent from my Android device


----------

